# Tyco Motorcyle Tires



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

The tire that came on the original motorcycles seemed to be cheap with terrible grip. Did anybody make a silicone pair? Is there anything that might work? Is there a simple way to cut down a regular pair of silicones and if so what size should I use?


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Tom Heister used to sell a silicone tire for the 4 gear cars. You may be able to cut these down with a sharp exacto while spinning them on a rim. Not sure if he still has them or not. You may need to glue them as the tire will be quite narrow once cut down.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

RRR sells a silicone tire for 4 gear cars.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a better solution. Wierd Jack sells tires for the Tyco S cars. Use the taller ones, they stretch right onto the cycle hubs and give excellent grip.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

No worries. I know how it is trying to figure out what someone else already knows.


----------

